# Truly Amazing FP and Penmanship!



## C. Scott (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't know if this has been posted but here goes:

Enjoy!

Custom Namiki Falcon Resin Fountain Pen. [VIDEO]

That's quite a nib and true artistry with the way it is handled.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 12, 2015)

I wish I had those skills...and that pen!


----------

